# Assuming Felton isn't available, who do we draft?



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The guys that are sure to be picked before our pick are:

Andrew Bogut
Marvin Williams
Chris Paul
Gerald Green
Deron Williams

As of now, it's almost impossible to say after that. Let's just assume that Raymond Felton is taken by the Raptors or Jazz...who the heck should we draft then? #10 is way too high to take Jarrett Jack, so do we take a college star like Sean May or a Euro player such as Tiago Splitter?

Really, our only chance of getting Felton is if Danny Granger, Martell Webster or Antoine Wright impress the Raptors enough to get them to take them at #7. I think the Jazz will view #6 as too high to take Felton and grab the best player on their board instead. I wouldn't say those are slim chances, as Webster and Granger have been rising their stock quite a bit in the last couple of weeks. However, if it doesn't happen, what do you think we should do?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

I'm not too keen on the idea of taking a PG in the lottery, but i hear/read good things about Felton, so i wouldn't oppose the pick.

But if he is not available (and from my understanding there's a dropoff in PG talent after him), i'd say the Lakers should consider trading the pick in a package for an impact player...

Or trade down...

The bigs available at #10 doesn't seem to be sure-things, and i've read somewhere that May is undersized to play NBA PF, so i'm kinda lost...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> But if he is not available (and from my understanding there's a dropoff in PG talent after him), i'd say the Lakers should consider trading the pick in a package for an impact player...


I'd be all for trading Odom or Butler and the #10 pick for a star player if Felton is off the board. However, I really don't think we'll end up trading it. Knowing our recent luck, we'll take Splitter or Vazquez and he'll end up being a bum.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

not to be picky but splitter is brazilian


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Cris said:


> not to be picky but splitter is brazilian


THEY'RE ALL THE SAME!!!!







JK :biggrin:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Deron Williams!

Gives you size, body and 'D'

I'd love to have Chris Paul at point but he won't be available for us at # 10


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Lynx said:


> Deron Williams!
> 
> Gives you size, body and 'D'
> 
> I'd love to have Chris Paul at point but he won't be available for us at # 10


Uhhhh.....Deron Williams will be taken in the top 6 for sure.....


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Deron Williams guard Tony Parker, Steve Nash, Baron Davis, Sebastian Telfair, Mike Bibby, Devin Harris, Jason Terry, Jason Williams? :no:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

thekid said:


> Deron Williams guard Tony Parker, Steve Nash, Baron Davis, Sebastian Telfair, Mike Bibby, Devin Harris, Jason Terry, Jason Williams? :no:


:laugh: Most of those guys can't even guard each other, so what difference would it make?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Locke said:


> :laugh: Most of those guys can't even guard each other, so what difference would it make?


Actually, none of them can guard each other. But Terry suprised me this season as a pretty good defender. Harris is pretty good as well.... too bad he sucks at everything else right now.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

My first realistic choice at #10 is Chris Taft but I don't think he'll be available either. I'd kind of like to package the pick in a trade too since I don't have any confidence in Mitch and the Laker scouts. But at the same time I don't want to see Mitch just give the pick away like he already did in the Celtics trade. Remember, if we would've made the playoffs we wouldn't even have this pick, and we'll likely be missing it next year.

At the moment, outside of the guys we have absolutely no chance at (Bogut, M. Williams, Paul, Green, D. Williams) the only guys who really intrigue me for our spot are Taft and Felton.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

We're pretty much in no man's land right now. Williams, Taft, Felton, and Green will all be long gone by the time we pick. We'll be left with international projects like Splitter and solid but not overwhelming PG prospects like Jack. I'm hoping a very good player becomes available so that we can ship Butler and our first for him.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

what about Dee Brown


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Drk Element said:


> what about Dee Brown


Please don't tell me you are suggesting taking Dee Brown with the 10th pick. Maybe with the 37th or 39th...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Jarrett Jack and some of the international bigs. We won't have a good idea of how good the pick is until most of the way through the 2005-2006 season, so there's no point in talking about it too much. 

It'll be more interesting to see how the Lakers improve their roster via trades and FA contracts.


----------



## FR3SH PRINCE238 (Apr 23, 2005)

What about trading the 10th pick and a second round pick to denver for their two first round picks?


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

I dont think taking jack at 10 is bad...He can defend and is proven...


----------



## OPMSm0k3r (May 25, 2005)

I think we can all agree on the fact that the two positions we need are PG and PF. So, if Felton is not available I think we will have to pick up a big man because Jarret Jack @ 10 is way too high for him. The possible players we will take who wiill still be on the board are:

Channing Frye: Personally, I would be very happy with this pick. At 7'0 and capable of playing C/PF, I think he would fit very well into the lineup. Either he can start at PF (assuming either Odom or Butler...hopefully Butler...is gone) or he can backup mihm until he is ready. His work ethic is great and lute olsen has given him some solid fundamentals. I had hoped his stock would not have risen and we could have picked him up with our second round pick but apparently from the work outs he has put forth some showing. Still though, on some draft boards, they still have him in the second round while others have him in the lottery.

Some Foreign Guy: Franz Vazquez, Martynas Andriuskevicius, Johan Petro, Tiago Splitter are the most likely. Basically they all have the same story. They either have HUGE upside because of size (Andriuskevicius) or because of their frame (Petro). What about their skillz?!...for all of them same story...it will come and currently is very limited. So, all in all, it means that we will have to wait a couple years, before we see any result. Knowing the genius GM we have, he will probably draft one of these guys...*sigh*

Sean May: Personally one of my worst fears of happening. Dont get me wrong, I love Sean May. BUT, as an NBA player, I do not see him becoming the dominant or even half of the great player he was for UNC. At 6'8.5, he is going to need either an explosive first step or a lot of atheleticism (aka amare or okafur) to succeed as a 4. Instead though, he has skillz and finese which if he was 6'10, would have turned him into a sure #10 pick. Therefore, though sean may lead UNC to a championship, I would most definetely not pick him with a #10 pick.

Chris Taft: A very intersting pick. This is one of those players that I am iffy on. It is known he has the atheleticism and ability to become a premier PF in the league. The problem is that people question his attitude and ethic. Now, that somewhat worries me. The reason he was able to do well at the collegiate level is with his athelticsm. In the NBA though, if he does not possess a good work ethic, it will be hard for him to get by on just pure talent. Therefore, I still am unsure what I would do if Chris Taft was still on the board when it is our pick.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

Hopefully, our GM has a good idea of what players will be there at #10 and if he feels there is no one there we really like, he'll work out a trade before hand. If someone picking in the 15-22 range really likes Granger or Wright maybe we could swap players and picks and end up with Jarrett Jack. Maybe even get someone to take on Brian Grant's contract.

15. New Jersey - #10 pick & Divac for #15, Cliff Robinson, and future #1.
16. Toronto - #10 pick & B.Grant for #16, Lamond Murray, Alvin Williams, and Loren Woods.
17. Indiana - #10 pick, George, and Butler for #17 and Ron Artest.
18. Boston - #10 pick, Cook, and Vujacic for #18 and Marcus Banks.
19. Memphis - #10 pick & B. Grant for #19, Jason Williams, and Lorenzen Wright.
20. Denver - #10 pick & Deaven George for #20 pick, Nene, and Voshon Lenard.
21. Phoenix - #10 pick & Cook for #21 pick and Leandrinho Barbosa.
22. Denver - #10 pick & Deaven George for #22 pick, Nene, and Voshon Lenard.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Jarrett Jack is a good player. He doesn't get the same hype that Chris Paul, Deron Williams or Ray Felton get but hes a good player in his own right and he is exactly what the Lakers need. How many pointguards in the league today are defensive monsters? Not to mention one that can run an offense and plays very unselfishly. Jack would be a great pick at 10 for the Lakers. imo, its a better pick than some foreign project (Tiago Splitter). Size and interior defense is important, but there a lot of big men that can provide that already.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Jack's game may eventually warrant that 10th pick but right now, value wise, his stock means you're just reaching.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Uhhhh.....Deron Williams will be taken in the top 6 for sure.....


How about *Hakim Warrick?* Some say he will be a bust but I *doubt* it. He provides inside presence, and gives you rebounding abilities. Very solid. :wink:

I don't want us to draft a foreign player with high pick. Not that I've anything againist them. It's just that our moron GM will draft some weirdo than more than a bust.

Uh..


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

If we're thinking about a defensive PG, i like this guy, assuming Williams & Felton are already taken. 

I don't know why nbadraft.net have him so low in the draft as opposed to draftcity.com having him as a top 10 pick. 

No to sure about the Euro players. I think the Lakers have already maxed out on Euro players on the team :angel: 












> NBA Comparison: Eric Snow
> Strengths: Very intelligent guard with good competitiveness ... Jack possess great size, strength and good athleticism for the point guard position ... He is an unselfish player with the ability to find the open man ... Jack has very quick hands and a knack for grabbing loose balls in transition ... Has excellent penetration ability and is a great finisher, but usually chooses to drive and dish the ball out… Jack is a great rebounder for his position and has developed a steady three point shot (college range) ... He can also post up smaller point guards and take advantage of his size…His body and athletic tools also make him an good defender... Overall Jack is a physical point guard with good vision and knack for finding the open man.
> 
> Weaknesses: Jarrett doesn't have any glaring weaknesses, except for the fact that he is prone to turnovers ... Doesn't blow you away with talent, but very solid ... He must become better at protecting the basketball ... His foot speed is good, but not off the charts ... His shot hasn't yet developed the consistency or range required at the next level, but is improving year to year ... He must learn to move without the ball and free up his outside shot when the ball is not in his hands.
> ...


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Lynx said:


> How about *Hakim Warrick?* Some say he will be a bust but I *doubt* it. He provides inside presence, and gives you rebounding abilities. Very solid. :wink:
> 
> I don't want us to draft a foreign player with high pick. Not that I've anything againist them. It's just that our moron GM will draft some weirdo than more than a bust.
> 
> Uh..


Where do you play Warrick? Another SF? 6'8 PF that will not be able to defend other post players?


----------



## OPMSm0k3r (May 25, 2005)

Lynx said:


> How about *Hakim Warrick?* Some say he will be a bust but I *doubt* it. He provides inside presence, and gives you rebounding abilities. Very solid. :wink:


Hakim was a great player at Syracuse, but when you think about translating that game to the NBA, you will see a problem. True he has great athelticism and put up good numbers at Syracuse but look at his problems. No one noes how well he plays defense one-on-one because Syracuse was a zone defense team, so he played very little man-to-man. Seconly, he is WAY too skinney to play at PF in the NBA not to mention size, so therefore he must play the 3. But as a 3, you will need a nice at least midrange jump shot that Hakim lacks. Back at Syracuse most his points came from around the basket. I compare him to a Shawn Marion cuz of his atheleticsm and quickness. But Marion has developed a jump shot which makes him the player he is today. Apparently his stock is rising since training camps, so maybe he will be in the lottery, but still, lakers do not need another SF...lol..most defninetely not.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Give me a break on #10 being way too high for Jack. A comment like that is going off of draft sites run by teens instead of watching basketball. Those same sites had Marcus Banks going in the 30s two years ago a week prior to the draft.

Hell if Felton is available I take Jack.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

cmd34 said:


> 20. Denver - #10 pick & Deaven George for #20 pick, Nene, and Voshon Lenard.
> 22. Denver - #10 pick & Deaven George for #22 pick, Nene, and Voshon Lenard.



...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Damned this Draft sites!

DraftCity's Jarrett Jack profile makes it seem he is just what the doctor ordered for the Lakers...

But then why NbaDraft.net has him being picked #25?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

PauloCatarino said:


> Damned this Draft sites!
> 
> DraftCity's Jarrett Jack profile makes it seem he is just what the doctor ordered for the Lakers...
> 
> But then why NbaDraft.net has him being picked #25?


Jarret Jack IS what the Lakers need. I'm from NC and I watch a lot of ACC basketball. Jack is the complete opposite of Chucky Atkins. Hes a big point guard that can set an offense and play defense. Something that Atkins can't do. He doesn't need a lot of shots to be effective but he can score when he needs to. The Lakers don't need another score first guy, and chances are that Jack won't be a superstar, a servicable starter and MAYBE borderline all star at best. But he is exactly what the Lakers need. Hes down at 25 on NBAdraft.net, but that doesn't mean that the Lakers shouldn't take him at 10. That site lists guys like Monta Ellis, Andray Blatche or Hakim Warrick over JJ, and the Lakers would have to be dumb to take one of them. I know the whole "we'll draft the best player available" thing, but when a player is almost tailor cut to your team's needs along with being very good himself, you have to take him.

I'm not all that high on Felton for the Lakers, hes better than Jack, but not so much better that you would dissappointed with missing out on him. Not to mention that he doesn't really address the Laker's gaping holes all that much. His defense is overrated imo, he has quick hands and feet but not a lot of size and I'm not sure how that will translate into the NBA when he have to play a lot of bigger guards. Felton is a better full court, uptempo fast break type of player, but if everyone seems so intent on rehiring Phil Jackson, Jack would be a better fit.


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

Drewbs said:


> Jarret Jack IS what the Lakers need. I'm from NC and I watch a lot of ACC basketball. Jack is the complete opposite of Chucky Atkins. Hes a big point guard that can set an offense and play defense. Something that Atkins can't do. He doesn't need a lot of shots to be effective but he can score when he needs to. The Lakers don't need another score first guy, and chances are that Jack won't be a superstar, a servicable starter and MAYBE borderline all star at best. But he is exactly what the Lakers need. Hes down at 25 on NBAdraft.net, but that doesn't mean that the Lakers shouldn't take him at 10. That site lists guys like Monta Ellis, Andray Blatche or Hakim Warrick over JJ, and the Lakers would have to be dumb to take one of them. I know the whole "we'll draft the best player available" thing, but when a player is almost tailor cut to your team's needs along with being very good himself, you have to take him.
> 
> I'm not all that high on Felton for the Lakers, hes better than Jack, but not so much better that you would dissappointed with missing out on him. Not to mention that he doesn't really address the Laker's gaping holes all that much. His defense is overrated imo, he has quick hands and feet but not a lot of size and I'm not sure how that will translate into the NBA when he have to play a lot of bigger guards. Felton is a better full court, uptempo fast break type of player, but if everyone seems so intent on rehiring Phil Jackson, Jack would be a better fit.


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 

If the best player available is some euro project, than we have to take Jack. We might be able to trade down and still grab him, but don't expect him to be available after Toronto (Chris Bosh) picks again at the 16 spot. People pay too much attention to these draft sites and the hype they surround players with. While other PGs are pushing 6ft or would get blown by night after night by the quicker guards in this league, you wouldn't take Jack because he probably won't be an all-star? Give me a break, Jack excels at everything and is exactly what the Lakers need.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Jack is not what the Lakers need at 10 IMO but then again I dont know I dont see much the Lakers NEED NEED in this year's draft.. Ahhhhhhhh :laugh:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> Jack is not what the Lakers need at 10 IMO but then again I dont know I dont see much the Lakers NEED NEED in this year's draft.. Ahhhhhhhh :laugh:


Lakers don't need point guards or big men?

Not a lot of superstar type of talent, but there is no need for superstars if you are the Lakers.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I never said that did I? I just dont think Jack is what the Lakers need at 10, I just think that's high for him but you gotta do what you gotta do and if he's available I suppose picking him could be the best move. I believe the Lakers need a big before a point though.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> I never said that did I? I just dont think Jack is what the Lakers need at 10, I just think that's high for him but you gotta do what you gotta do and if he's available I suppose picking him could be the best move. *I believe the Lakers need a big before a point though.*


I agree, but there's only 3 ways to get a PG: draft, FA and trading... What decent-ready-to-contribute can we get through FA/trade? 

If we could get Felton or Jarrett in the draft, then it's the logical thing to do...

What bigs could be available in the draft? Guys who could very well take 2-3 years to be able to make an impact? 

I just don't know... The Lakers can't afford to gamble in the draft, IMHO...


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

PauloCatarino said:


> I agree, but there's only 3 ways to get a PG: draft, FA and trading... What decent-ready-to-contribute can we get through FA/trade?
> 
> If we could get Felton or Jarrett in the draft, then it's the logical thing to do...
> 
> ...


^^^ agreed.

A big man is important, but all the big men around that area are really just euro projects. Proven college guys can come in and produce right away. Around the 10th pick, there aren't any real big players that can come in and instantly contribute. Guys like Splitter, Vasquez, Petro, none of them are really proven basketball players. They have potential, but thats about it. The Lakers don't have a lot of time to develop "potential", they need help right away.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

I would go for a big before we pick Jarret JAck. Is Jarret JAck really that good? when I watched one game of his on TV he didn't look to make good decisions at the PG position. Jarret Jack might be good, but not at the #10 position. Maybe we can trade a guy and get a pick at #25 or something. Is Jarret Jack a true PG? He looks like more of a scorer.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Stop looking for the next superstar. You act like #10 should be the cornerstone of the franchise. We need solid, consistent players out there and I think Jack fills that void. He is top 15 talent.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

compsciguy78 said:


> I would go for a big before we pick Jarret JAck. Is Jarret JAck really that good? when I watched one game of his on TV he didn't look to make good decisions at the PG position. Jarret Jack might be good, but not at the #10 position. Maybe we can trade a guy and get a pick at #25 or something. Is Jarret Jack a true PG? He looks like more of a scorer.


Yes, Jack is a true point guard and he is seriously being extremely underrated because of the all the hype that Paul, Felton and Deron Williams are getting. He has very good shot selection, he shot 51% this past season and is a good playmaker. He doesn't average high assist numbers, because he doesn't dominate the ball. Hes not going to blow anyone away with his passing ability, but he is a good decision maker on the court, and he knows how to read the defenses and make the right play. Of the top PG prospects, he is probably the best in terms of being a pure playmaking pointguard in a halfcourt set along with maybe Deron Williams. Paul is more of a scorer, and Felton is at his best in a transition game kind of like Steve Nash. He also might be the best defensive PG in the draft. He has size, and hes smart on defense. As a PG, I don't think there is a better fit for the Lakers, outside of maybe Deron Williams, and he'll be gone by the 10th pick. Going big isn't a bad idea, but I'm not sold on euros who have flashes of potential. For this team, drafting someone like Splitter, Taft or Vasquez is a gamble. Taft seems to have attitude problems, and guys like Splitter need time to develop. From what I've heard, he has some skills but he is still kind of raw and needs a few years. The Lakers need their talent now and spend the next 2 or so seasons building cohesiveness and making any necesary adjustments so they could maybe make another title run. A star is not necesary. At 10, I'd be very happy to have a solid and consistent starter for now and the future.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Drewbs said:


> The Lakers need their talent now and spend the next 2 or so seasons building cohesiveness and making any necesary adjustments so they could maybe make another title run. A star is not necesary. At 10, I'd be very happy to have a solid and consistent starter for now and the future.


Exactly my way of thinking... For the Lakers, the futures is NOW... (well, not exactly the 05-06 seasom, but you get my idea)...

Barring some improbable superstar aquisition, this team will go wherever Kobe takes them... and Kobe is at or near his prime. If the Lakers want to make a title run with Kobe, they can't wait too long to put a potent squad around him...

Taking a project in the draft would only slow the team (hopefull) ascend to contender status...

Afterall, IF all goes well, this will be the last time in many years that we get a lottery pick, won't it? :angel:


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

But taking a 7 footer with good mobility and passion for the game from Brazil seems like a good project to go with. Some projects are built on paper and some have a stone foundation. This one seems to be the latter.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

compsciguy78 said:


> But taking a 7 footer with good mobility and passion for the game from Brazil seems like a good project to go with. Some projects are built on paper and some have a stone foundation. This one seems to be the latter.


Doesn't matter. This isn't about whether or not he'll become a good player. Hes a project and he needs time to develop and I am giving him the benefit of the doubt that he will even become a good player after 2-3 years.

This team is built around Kobe, you don't him finally ready to even contribute by the time that your star player is 30 years old. The Lakers need players who are ready to come in and win. You need a few years to build cohesiveness and make minor adjustments, but drafting a guy like Splitter is still a huge gamble simply because you have to wait for him.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Drewbs said:


> Doesn't matter. drafting a guy like Splitter is still a huge gamble simply because you have to wait for him.



A huge gamble is drafting someone who is small and is a project. This guy is almost 7 foot, has mobility, and has shown a defensive presence in international ball. He might be a project, BUT HE"S NOT A HUGE GAMBLE. How many times can you find a guy who is near 7 foot that has good mobility. Worst thing he can play PF for us in one year.


The thing about international players who have SUCCEEDED is they don't have attitude problems as much as homegrown guys. Kwame Brown has had some major issues, but I doubt Splitter will.


The only gamble you will have with Splitter is his offensive development. We don't need offense, we need defense.


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

compsciguy78 said:


> A huge gamble is drafting someone who is small and is a project. This guy is almost 7 foot, has mobility, and has shown a defensive presence in international ball. He might be a project, BUT HE"S NOT A HUGE GAMBLE. How many times can you find a guy who is near 7 foot that has good mobility.


Uhh...chris mihm? 

j/k



compsciguy78 said:


> The only gamble you will have with Splitter is his offensive development. We don't need offense, we need defense.


Tiago is not going to come in and be Ben Wallace and he certainly won't do it in the next year or two. He may very well become a very good player, but the point is he will take time. Jarrett Jack fits every characteristic the lakers need in a point guard and he can come in and conribute RIGHT NOW! We're not passing up MJ for Sam Bowie here, Jack is easily a top 15 player in this draft.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Seriously, could anyone really say that they have consistently seen Splitter is a lot of games? I'm not sure if anyone here watches Euroleague basketball. A few clips doesn't count, because you could put together a few clips of amazing plays by just about any player. You could really see Splitter for a few short stretches and say... he has the potential to be something great, but had I not known that Chris Mihm sucks, I could have said that for some of the games that he has played. Other than that, we can only go by what draft sites say.


----------

